# New Pic of the 200 with Carbon fiber hood



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

new pic with the VIS carbon hood. the angle of the pic sucks ass but it gets the point across. comments appreciated. late


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

like ive said before... that is one clean 200SX the white and black theme looks bas ass.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

your car looks really good man :thumbup: nice job... what mods do you have done to it?


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

that look damn good. your car is dark. r the headlights and corners painted black?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I jive.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.
I'd like to see it in person again.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

what a beast. looks great


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

mods; cold air, header, cat back exhaust, UR underdrive pulley, advanced timing, ACT street strip, pacesetter quik shift. those are the performance mods anyway. thanks for the compliments fellas. ill get some sicker photos


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

suspension?


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

sweet....love the white w/ blk carb hood


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

:jawdrop: 
Wow, Very clean. [edit]oops[/edit]Interior?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

shit, ill have to get some more pics of the interior. i am hoping to get the tein setup soon.


----------



## shooperjae (Oct 26, 2003)

dang, nice 200..


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

what suspension setup do you have now?


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

shitty ass coilovers and blown ass struts
i need your teins but have to decide whether or not i want my sr swap or suspension. im leanin towards the motor.


----------

